# Glass or plastic bottles for farmers markets and USPS shipping



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

I can see folks at farmer's markets wanting glass over plastic. It's more eco friendly and it looks nicer. As for internet shopping, I imagine plastic weighs a LOT less than glass for internet shipping. The shipping prices I've seen for honey are staggering. 

I am just starting to sell honey, but I have worked a few fairs and sold club honey there. I see mostly 1 lb containers going out. I plan to offer 1 lb and 8 oz for now, 2 lb if I continue to get a lot of honey (almost 100 pounds this year!!!)


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I honestly think people who use alot of honey prefer the plastic squeeze bottles, its quicker and less of a mess to use. John


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

My experience is that some people do prefer it in the glass for various reasons. Particularly if you market to health food stores.

But, since I sell more of the smaller sizes over the internet, breakage is a big issue and it's been far more economical to go to plastic. I can't say if it's hurt sales because you only produce a limited amount of honey and it sells out every year.

-Tim


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I use plastic if I ship. Glass for everything else.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

glass for farmers markets is a must here in the seattle area. Plastic for shipping unless customer wants glass.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bluidshay said:


> I can see folks at farmer's markets wanting glass over plastic. It's more eco friendly and it looks nicer.


I have noticed that too. And then I put honey in Gamber's one pound Invert container and those who prefered glass for eco reasons started buying plastic for convenience reasons. I'm selling more of the one pound inverts than I am the glass one pounds.

I have shipped glass. Plastic holds up better to dropping and crushing, I believe. I saw a show on tv onced about what a package shipped UPS has to be able to withstand. You have to be able to drop it 3 feet and it has to withstand 75 pounds dropped onto it. If I recall correctly. Otherwise, it is a matter of luck.


----------



## Bob'sBees (Aug 13, 2010)

I need to check with my local health department to see if I can do this...but what I want to do possibly is once I start getting honey to sell locally is offering a discount on returned glassware. Say $.50 off the purchase of the same size or larger container of honey. I figure that way I get my glass back at a lesser price then I would pay to replace with new and the customer gets a discount and we both get the good karma of recycling.

But of course I would have to weigh out the time and effort it would take to wash and sanitize the returned glass to see if it was even worth it. But right now that is part of my plan.

And I agree with others...glass locally, plastic for shipping.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This is not advice, it is a question. Why would you want to ask your local health dept. anything ,as long as you are using clean jars to put your honey in? Besides, forgiveness is easier to get than permission.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

What Mark said. It's always better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission. 

Walt


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Yep! If they find out they'll ask if you're washing the returned bottles properly. If you ask first, it's the nature of a bureaucrat to say "No!" Why? Because they don't want to get out of the Break Room and research it for you.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a much simpler way than that. Just offer a refill price too. That way, you are filling THEIR jar. If the jar wasn't cleaned properly, they have only themselves to blame.

Here in Ohio, bottling honey is under the Department of Agriculture. The Health Department has no jurisdiction over honey processing. The Health Dept. has tried to harass beekeepers a time or two and gotten smacked down by the Dept. of Ag.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, it seems that is glass at markets and plastic for shipping.
I appreciate the responses.....Klaus


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

In my neck of the woods the consumers prefer glass, its my preference too, however some farmers has started plastic recently this is been watched with cautious optimism.


----------

